# What's the norm when it comes to the coat?



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm confused (again LOL) as I've seen so many pups with different coats... some straight, some curly (like a poodle) and some wavy. What is the norm when it comes to the dog (or pup's) coat?

Signed
The Confused One


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 11 2005, 02:44 PM
> *I'm confused (again LOL) as I've seen so many pups with different coats... some straight, some curly (like a poodle) and some wavy.  What is the norm when it comes to the dog (or pup's) coat?
> 
> Signed
> ...


[/QUOTE]
All maltese coats are different. I wouldnt say that some were as curly as a poodle's, but it could look that way because of the malts short cut. The standard for malts though is straight hair, with no kinkiness.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I have all diff. coats on all my maltese. I have some with wavey , some with straight, some with some curl. My honest opion of this I would rather have a straighter coat looks nicer then the wavey or curley. But what does it matter when it comes to a maltese they will melt your heart no matter what kind of furr they have. Trust me I have all diff. coats not one I own I would trade for all the money in China. They are my life. Each one of my 11 of mine (I think not for sertian how many I have just know them by name not by number) has a diff. personality that I will never forget . These Maltese are the love of my life an my sunshine everyday.
Teaco


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The standard according to the American Maltese Association calls for a long, silky coat. Curly, cottony coats are not the standard and could be an indication that the breeder isn't breeding to the standard.

If you are specifically talking about the little 16 week old male puppy, he won't get his adult coat until he is about a year old. If his coat is cootony or curly now, though, it won't magically turn to silk.

Being extra large and having a curly coat could be a red flag for not being so well bred.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's weird because Kallie, whose parents are from pet stores, has beautiful stick straight hair that is so nice. Catcher, who has a lot of champions in his pedigree, has lightweight, very soft cottony hair, that is not so nice.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 11 2005, 04:08 PM
> *It's weird because Kallie, whose parents are from pet stores, has beautiful stick straight hair that is so nice. Catcher, who has a lot of champions in his pedigree, has lightweight, very soft cottony hair, that is not so nice.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89578*


[/QUOTE]

I know someone too that got there Maltese from a pet store and there puppy's hair is gorgeous...
so straight and silky. Also my first Maltese was from a BYB and her hair was really nice too. Chelsey’s hair is cotton and very fluffy.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 11 2005, 04:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know someone too that got there Maltese from a pet store and there puppy's hair is gorgeous...
so straight and silky. Also my first Maltese was from a BYB and her hair was really nice too. Chelsey’s hair is cotton and very fluffy.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89600
[/B][/QUOTE]

My Lucy, who is my first Maltese, came from someone who didn't care about pedigree or know too much about standard past size, yet she has wonderful coat, and a nice pedigree. When I pointed it out to her breeder later, he told he he wasn't aware of it. I had three pups from her daughter, China, last year, and they are all headed for the show ring. Lucy has her last litter now by the boy I had here on loan, and her two have the straightest, cool to the touch coat. 
When I evaluate coat, I want to grasp it in my hands and feel a cool touch to it. My Glory, who is now wrestling on the sofa, seeing how messy she can get, has hair that is as cool to the touch as can be. It is also nice and straight. She is one of my show prospects. 
Hair texture is one thing I evaluate when I consider whether a dog will be kept here. I will not breed one who has a cotton or curly coat. This does not guarantee that I will always get the correct coat, as there might be something in the pedigree comes back out if mixed wrong, but I am sure going to try to see that I take two dogs with the correct coat to do the breeding. After all, breeding is all about improving the breed, not just making babies.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Aug 11 2005, 07:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

My Lucy, who is my first Maltese, came from someone who didn't care about pedigree or know too much about standard past size, yet she has wonderful coat, and a nice pedigree. When I pointed it out to her breeder later, he told he he wasn't aware of it. I had three pups from her daughter, China, last year, and they are all headed for the show ring. Lucy has her last litter now by the boy I had here on loan, and her two have the straightest, cool to the touch coat. 
When I evaluate coat, I want to grasp it in my hands and feel a cool touch to it. My Glory, who is now wrestling on the sofa, seeing how messy she can get, has hair that is as cool to the touch as can be. It is also nice and straight. She is one of my show prospects. 
Hair texture is one thing I evaluate when I consider whether a dog will be kept here. I will not breed one who has a cotton or curly coat. This does not guarantee that I will always get the correct coat, as there might be something in the pedigree comes back out if mixed wrong, but I am sure going to try to see that I take two dogs with the correct coat to do the breeding. After all, breeding is all about improving the breed, not just making babies.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89691
[/B][/QUOTE]
not just making babies.
amen you are very correct. not just making babies. Healthy babies are far more important to me then there coat. 
Teaco


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

thank you all for your responses.


----------

